

Webcomics and animations: How to stand out from the crowd? - doodleskull

I'm starting a comic site at doodleskull.com. It will not be your typical frame-frame-punchline comics, more like infographic-style drawings and doodles about problems, irony and other adventures I run into in my life. Let's say really colourful personal stories. That's one way of putting it.<p>But I don't want to make a comic site that 520372947 people have already made. You know that kind comic site you've already seen a dozen of times. I want to bring things up a notch and make something that people actually want to read and see. To do something different. That's why I wanted to turn to you and ask for ideas.<p>My "how-to-make-awesome-comic-site-like-no-other" ideas so far:<p>- Make animations. People are vlogging with a video camera, but no one is doing that with animations. Again, I would not do Pixar-quality animations, more like rage comics meets South Park meets Powerpoint. Very DIY, amateurish you could say but highly personal.<p>- Make comics with HTML animations, with tools like Hype or something else and keep the infographic style. SEO-wise this would be a suicide, because javascript doesn't offer much flexibility with SEO, but: it's the content that matters, not search engine optimization.<p>- Provide a new comic and a new video every single day. Most webcomics do new stuff a couple of times per week. By putting drawings out everyday, I would stand out from the majority and that schedule would keep me drawings and creating every single day. This would be very time-consuming, but I don't mind that.<p>- Mix and match infographic layout-style with the personal comics and doodles. I really like infographics, but I don't want collect data and publish one about how many people are jackasses on the workplace on average. I'll rather be inspired by infographics and use that inspiration to put out, hopefully something unique.<p>Any thoughts? I'd be really thankful for any ideas or thoughts. Any thoughts. Seriously guys, I'm desperate.<p>Seriously.
======
jamesbritt
This site, run by artist Daniel Davis (AKA Steam Crow):
<http://www.webcomicmarketing.com/>

